# After the kill?



## Cable (Nov 16, 2000)

I deer hunt around the Cass and Berrien county line area. When going out in the morning I hear coyotes going nuts and would like to do some pred. control for the fawn population. I heard that a coyote was killed near its den and they found 17 fawn skulls. I would like to get one mounted but if I get more than one what do you guys do with the carcasses? I don't want to just throw it away. Thanks.


----------



## Billy_D (Feb 23, 2013)

"Coyote bait"


----------



## BruceDafter (Oct 28, 2011)

Skin it out. Sell the fur.


----------



## Cable (Nov 16, 2000)

My skinning skills are subpar at best but I guess everyone is new at it at some point. Will a fur buyer buy a whole coyote? And if I try and start skinning myself do I need to get fleshing boards and stretchers and all that stuff?


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

I believe they can be sold whole, usually for less tho.


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Cable said:


> I deer hunt around the Cass and Berrien county line area. When going out in the morning I hear coyotes going nuts and would like to do some pred. control for the fawn population. I heard that a coyote was killed near its den and they found 17 fawn skulls. I would like to get one mounted but if I get more than one what do you guys do with the carcasses? I don't want to just throw it away. Thanks.


I'd be willing to team up with you! I got permission for over 350 acres west of Niles that I know has a lot of coyotes. As for what I do with them after, I work with a couple of guys that give me $5-10 for them whole. I live in an apartment complex so having a fur she'd isn't an easy option for me:sad:. I just enjoy getting out for the challenge of the hunt.


----------



## Cable (Nov 16, 2000)

Copper15, that would be great. I live in Rockford now but grew up in St. Joe and also lived in Niles for awhile but if you are up in Cedar maybe we can meet up for coffee and set up a game plan. I don't plan on dog hunting until Jan. I have been looking at calls and decoys but haven't bought any yet until I ask a few more ? so I can be set up.


----------

